# Looking for 2 male dumbos - Florida



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

I am looking to adopt 2 or more baby male dumbo rats. Everything is set up for them so I wont need anything to come with them. I would prefer ones that have already had a vet check up if possible.
I would prefer they werent hairless if possible.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

most people want a re-homing fee just to make sure they aren't going to be used as feeders.

so you might getting some in-bred feeder babies if you're expecting to get them for free. not saying it will happen for sure.. some people give their rats away to good homes, but i just thought i'd throw that out there.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

All rats have myco. And few have internal parasites, so you might have a hard time getting someone to take the rat to the vet to get that certified for you. 
Good luck!


----------



## shade (May 26, 2008)

My champagne female just gave birth to 14 babies yesterday. She is a dumbo and the father is a normal-eared lilac rat. I'm sure there will be some dumbo babies in the litter and I need to find good homes for all of them so if you are interested you may have two if you like. I'm going to be giving them away for free (this was an unexpected birth).


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

Try Petfinder.com, or give a call to some shelters in your area. They may have rats and you wouldn't even know, as a lot of times they are just dropped off and not necessarily "advertised" as being available.

Also, a lot of people have accidental litters. Try Craigslist and Freecycle for such circumstances.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

shade said:


> My champagne female just gave birth to 14 babies yesterday. She is a dumbo and the father is a normal-eared lilac rat. I'm sure there will be some dumbo babies in the litter and I need to find good homes for all of them so if you are interested you may have two if you like. I'm going to be giving them away for free (this was an unexpected birth).


where are you located shade??

I would be very interested in speaking to you about your litter. I am able to adopt 4 to 6 right now & I have been looking for champagne/lilac & any variety of light creamy colors. You can see by my posts on here that I am quite knowledgeable & would provide them a wonderful home. If you are in my area I would be willing to help you with placement of the remaining babies since I have a huge list of people that have adopted rescues from me in the past. 

As for what you can expect with ears. The ratio of dumbos will be approximately 25% with one parent having standard ears & one parent having dumbo ears. 

Please reply here as to where you are located.


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

shade said:


> My champagne female just gave birth to 14 babies yesterday. She is a dumbo and the father is a normal-eared lilac rat. I'm sure there will be some dumbo babies in the litter and I need to find good homes for all of them so if you are interested you may have two if you like. I'm going to be giving them away for free (this was an unexpected birth).


Where in Florida are you located? If your located too far then I wouldn't really worry about it. If we live in the same area then I would LOVE to get 2 little dumbo boys from you. =D

My e-mail is [email protected]. 
E-mail me if you need to get in contact with me.


----------



## shade (May 26, 2008)

A1APassion said:


> shade said:
> 
> 
> > My champagne female just gave birth to 14 babies yesterday. She is a dumbo and the father is a normal-eared lilac rat. I'm sure there will be some dumbo babies in the litter and I need to find good homes for all of them so if you are interested you may have two if you like. I'm going to be giving them away for free (this was an unexpected birth).
> ...


I am located in Citrus county. It's 2 hours north of Tampa and about 30 min south of Ocala.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

you are a good 6 hours from me then & that is just too far......... too bad, I really want to add champagne & lilac to my ratty family

anyone know of anyone that travels between the ocala area & South East Florida

side note to Lucara, I sent you a PM about a litter of blues that I know about (not born yet) but I didn't hear back from you & I don't know your area

If you want more info let me know


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

THank you for the pm. I did get it, I just didnt get a chance to reply to it yet. I think I'm going to go with the 2 little boys in Daytona. I'm located in Davenport and Tampa is an hours drive and so is Daytona. No one in the central Orlando area seems to have any so I'm just going to make a day of it and hit the beach while I'm out there.
I think I'm going to go with the 2 boys because it will be over a month before those are born and I dont want Aiden to be alone for that long. Thank you again though, I appreciate it.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I PM'ed you back

didn't want to hijack the thread


----------



## Lucara (May 5, 2008)

Looks like the deal fell through..the lady gave away the 2 babies out from under me so I'm still looking.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

If I hear about anything in your area I will be sure to let you know.


----------

